# Altima 2.5S is this a good price?



## onebigswede (Oct 13, 2003)

have to get a new car this week and i am in love with the altima. Here is the question - is this a good price?


2003 Nissan Altima 2.5S
$18,545.00 
silver 
.9% financing
micro filter, 5 plc mats, splash guards? 


email me with suggestions: [email protected]


----------



## 97sentragxe (Jun 20, 2002)

Is it auto or manual? If its auto, its not a bad price, if manual, you could do better.


----------



## onebigswede (Oct 13, 2003)

this is on an automatic. Now i've got another dealer down to 18,200 on the same car? so this sounds like a good price?


----------



## 97sentragxe (Jun 20, 2002)

I got my '03 for $around $19,000 so yes, it sounds like a good price to me. I'd buy it.


----------



## onebigswede (Oct 13, 2003)

thanks for your help..


----------



## 97sentragxe (Jun 20, 2002)

You're welcome. Good luck with the Altima. I'm sure you'll love it.


----------



## dmonger (Aug 27, 2003)

don't go with the 2.5 find a 3.5. It has about 70 more hp to the crank and more tourque. I think the 2.5 is too underpowered for the body. It seems they made the body and everything for a V6 but decided to had a I-4 as an option.


----------



## 97sentragxe (Jun 20, 2002)

dmonger said:


> *don't go with the 2.5 find a 3.5. It has about 70 more hp to the crank and more tourque. I think the 2.5 is too underpowered for the body. It seems they made the body and everything for a V6 but decided to had a I-4 as an option. *


What?
Do you even OWN an Altima? The 3.5 is more powerful, yes. That's a very good prediction, there. The 2.5 has plenty of power for the body, though. My Altima is a 2.5 auto. and it does just fine.I wanted a 3.5 but insurance would have been a lot more, and the Altima is mainly a "tweener" for me. I'll drive it for a year or two with low payments, so I can save money and buy a 350Z in a bit. The 2.5 is fine.


----------



## dmonger (Aug 27, 2003)

yes I do drive an altima and yes I do know quite a it about them.


----------

